# How to watch Fios TV on Vista PC?



## Razah9 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok I need help figuring out what I need to watch FIOS TV on my
Vista Ultimate PC and use my xbox 360 universal remote from MS 
on my PC to control media center.

I'm not sure what I need to accomplish this. I don't really need my
PC to record shows I just want to be able to watch cable on my
2nd monitor and use the remote. I think a cable box just for the PC
is needed right? That plugs into a turner card? Then I read about
IR blaster thingy to control the cable box so Media center can change
the channel, so confused...

I need simple instructions on what I need to purchase, if anyone
can help me I'd really really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If your PC does not have one, you will need a Video Capture Card . . like these, except you will have to find one that works with Vista.

Do you have the Home Premium version of Vista?

Edit: . . I found this list of Hauppauge cards that work with Vista


----------



## Razah9 (Oct 15, 2007)

Coaxial cable from the cable box into the card? How can I use the remote?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Which remote? . . the one for the cable box?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand and model is your capture card . . some come with their own remote control, some don't.


----------



## Razah9 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116632
Hauppauge Dual TV Recorder Tuner Card with Media Center Remote Control WinTV-PVR-500MCE 253 PCI Interface - Retail
Is this what I'm looking for? Watch Fios on my PC with the cable box wired
into the Hauppauge card?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Should work ok . . but do you need the dual inputs? . . be sure you can get Vista drivers for it.

You might snoope around in the Video Card forum for more insights . .


----------



## Razah9 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116631

So this one basically the same thing but one turner?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes it is . . again, be sure you can get Vista drivers for it.


----------

